# Hudson Valley - Changeling the Dreaming



## JGray (Apr 10, 2011)

The mortals call it Asylum Point. The fae call it the County of Quiet  Memories. Either way, this small town on the coast of Massachusetts has  slowly suffered since the sixties. Fish processing plants have closed.  People have moved away. Without the tourism options of nearby Salem or  Provincetown, until recently Asylum Point has been forgotten by mortals  and fae alike.

With the cost of living rising in places like Salem, however, local  artists, young couples, and young professionals have begun moving into  Asylum Point, searching for a cheaper place to live. This migration of  youth into the town has also brought a fresh infusion of glamour,  stiring up the Country of Quiet Memories. Now, this sleepy, forgotten  County finds itself more important than it once was.

County of Quiet Memories is a Changeling: the Dreaming campaign that  will focus on adventure, fun, and the pains of living in a growing  community. We're looking to play two to three times a month on the  weekend, during the day.


----------

